# Do you think she is psycho???



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I have not met this girl yet, our first date is on Sunday. But this is an excerpt of my convo with her today. Since last week, we have been texting/whatsapp/phone non stop throughout the day

She is N, i am Z

11:52am, Sep 1 - N: I like u already since Thursday
11:52am, Sep 1 - Z: What happens Thursday
11:52am, Sep 1 - N: When the butterflies in my stomach came
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: Every day
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: I count my hours and mins
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: that I will be seeing u
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: I swear I haven't felt this way bfr
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: the way I feel for u
11:53am, Sep 1 - Z: Have u ever had a crush
11:53am, Sep 1 - N: I have come. Petly fallen for u
11:53am, Sep 1 - Z: On anyone
11:54am, Sep 1 - N: No
11:54am, Sep 1 - N: Well when I was a kid
11:54am, Sep 1 - N: But this is more than just a crush
11:54am, Sep 1 - Z: Yea?
11:55am, Sep 1 - N: I feel so comforted to talk to u
11:55am, Sep 1 - N: I will feel more secure when iam with u
11:55am, Sep 1 - N: Ur honesty
11:55am, Sep 1 - Z: I'm honest
11:55am, Sep 1 - N: and the way u think abt me
11:55am, Sep 1 - Z: I'm very different
11:56am, Sep 1 - N: has made me give my heart to u
11:56am, Sep 1 - N: I have just fallen in love with ur simplicity
11:56am, Sep 1 - N: I love how ur possessive abt me
11:56am, Sep 1 - N: it makes me feel that someone other than my mom relli is looking out for me
11:57am, Sep 1 - N: I relli longed to have a guy like u in my life
11:57am, Sep 1 - N: so relli lived me so much
11:57am, Sep 1 - Z: 
11:57am, Sep 1 - N: I won't even breathe. Around another guy
11:57am, Sep 1 - N: I promise


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

no she's not psycho

just very affectionate

could be clingy as well, but it's kind of hard to say from one convo

relax, lot's of girls get like that. they are just trying to show love.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

She's kind of jumping the gun a bit. What if you're not into her after meeting in person? That could be awkward.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a psycho, but she's maybe rushing a bit.Since you have never met each other before she's acting far too attached already.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Education is failing our kids.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

She is relli relli relli relli without a doubt a little crazy  Have fun!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't get too crazy about this one just yet. Report to us on how the first meeting goes. I wish you luck.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Desperate,needy,dramatic and immature.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Um.. 'lil bit, yeah.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

She kind of sounds like she has the clingy mentality of a preteen (12/13 year old). Not a personal attack on her, just an observation...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

-_- something isn't normal here. She definitely seems like she will be clingy and sort of obsessive. Of course there isn't much info to base my assumptions but it seems like she doesn't have much of a healthy social life and/or romantic experience. 

Then again, it would make sense if she just has a hard time being realistic about her relations. I believe stuff like that gets evened out with experience (i.e. getting your heart ripped out lol) and in that case it could be nothing to worry about.

It's good that you are paying attention to the signs. I suggest just continuing to brace yourself.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

grow up; shes just either needy or likes you too much. so what. shes not psycho..
the reason you feel this way is your genetics telling you she seems easy that puts you on guard.
cut the crap
i did the mad text thing once and she got scared of me. but was i nuts, no. ive just been alone all my life and didn't want to loose someone i understood the value of.
when you live without something you understand its value and its value deepens for you.
dont demonize people like me/us for being crazy because you dont understand and value something or someone as much as we do.

would you demonize someone who thought recognition was very important to them, how about food-starvation, happiness and everything else you take for granted. appreciate that there's someone there to love you. grow up and realize the value of things. unless the person is hurting you - you would be a child to demonize people. and your just scaring yourself too. this isnt tv land. this is the real world. people are not like you. they have their hang-ups. all your doing by demonizing people is spreading fear and no solutions.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I predict by the second date she'll have broken your legs,handcuffed you to her bedpost and be force feeding you creamed corn-Enjoy!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

She's insane. Enjoy the _fantastic _sex.

But worry my child. 
Worry when you sleep.
Worry when you don't reply to her texts immediately.
Worry when she appears unannounced at that business meeting you told her about the day before.
Worry when she's anywhere near sharp utensils. 
Worry when the blood stained valentines cards are mailed to your address... in August.

Oh yes. Worry and sex.
Worry
and
SEX!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

"Psycho" would be harsh but I can't say I'd be looking forward to that date. Don't write her off yet though, she just might be saying what she thinks you want to hear. Like not breathing around other guys...I'm guessing she's either super inexperienced or had a bad experience with a possessive guy. 

The ability to spell is a good quality to have.../judgemental


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

rymo said:


> She is relli relli relli relli without a doubt a little crazy  Have fun!


lol. That's funny but true.

Think about it... you never even met and she is like that. Wonder what she would be like if you were actually dating or physically together in some way. The feelings will probably only grow from here.

That is more than just flattery. That sounds obsessive and clingy. I am sure you can do better. No harm in saving feelings though, just don't go any further.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's online dating, everyone i crazy in online dating. Just a warning, things could go downhill quickly after you two meet in person, that's what has always happened to me for the most part.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Make sure that she doesn't know where you live. At least until like a 4th date.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't let her Michael Douglass you cuz.

**** around that rabbit will be on the stove and **** is all bad.

I knew this chick that used to follow me around all the time. She was psycho, but she was nice to me when I took her to the dollar show once. Oh yeah...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

sorrwel said:


> She kind of sounds like she has the clingy mentality of a preteen (12/13 year old).


Are you suggesting...


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Just meet her somewhere public and with a lot of witnesses around. Don't bri g her back to ur place tip u confirm she won't go psycho stalker on u. Other than that have fun! Lol


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, don't give out your address.

And wear a fake beard on the first few meets OP.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> I have not met this girl yet, our first date is on Sunday. But this is an excerpt of my convo with her today. Since last week,* we have been texting/whatsapp/phone non stop throughout the day*


Normally people do not talk this much in a week , the equivalent talking time will be much more than a week. Not psycho.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

When conversing with an other, many people project an imagined personality to a person whom they have not met in person. (in a way it's 'decoupled cognition')

Also, lonely people tend to overly think situations like this because considering they do not have many if any friends, their time and social needs is spent contemplating the first meet and the other person's personality.

My first reaction is 'yikes, run the **** away.' However, I would give a person the benefit of the doubt as they may just be lonely, or in a current heightened emotional state for cycle or life reasons.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

put the phone down and back away slowly. do not take your eyes off of it - as soon as you are distracted, that's when they attack.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Are you suggesting...


Well young people in that stage often have overly high expectations when it comes to relationships, to the point of unhealthiness. I'm not suggesting she is that age, but that she has that mentality.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Normally people do not talk this much in a week , the equivalent talking time will be much more than a week. Not psycho.


I agree. OP, lets compare this to a formal in-person dating, lets assume an in-person date goes for one hour and about 50% of that isn't small talk. So, for one week you have been talking non-stop through out the day, excluding sleep, eating, etc that is 10 hours of talking per day, 70 hours for the week. That means you are on your 140th date. She isn't a psycho, she's just fallen for you.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It funny how u rarely said anything. Just like how i would of been.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

MaxPower said:


> That means you are on your 140th date. She isn't a psycho, she's just fallen for you.


Baloney!
She's nuttier than squirrels s**t and make no mistake.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

i think what needs to happen is that you should go. But don't go because that shouldn't happen ok. She sounds a bit crazy but she isn't very strange. Take my advice ok.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Doomed said:


> She is going to kill you.


:rofl :haha


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

avoid her, 3 girls that I talked to that was like that were not psycho, but super needy. You don't want that trust me


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I seem to attract needy, clingy women like this all the time. I would give the girl a pass if she was cute and even then it wouldn't last because you wouldn't want a relationship with a girl like that. Otherwise, **** that. I don't have the patience to deal with this ****.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Holy ****! I'm a girl and that is psycho. She seems very clingy, coulb be a future stalker, in my opinion.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

One: Yes, she is psycho.

Two: So are you, for posting conversations with your date up onto the internet


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

Stage 5 Clinger


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Resonance said:


> One: Yes, she is psycho.
> 
> Two: So are you, for posting conversations with your date up onto the internet


Agreed i am a bit psycho as well, thats why we appear to be such a good match. All the qualities regarding jealousy, neediness, clingyness she has, i have been blamed by women of having


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> Agreed i am a bit psycho as well, thats why we appear to be such a good match. All the qualities regarding jealousy, neediness, clingyness she has, i have been blamed by women of having


:lol

Well there ya go then, just don't let her get all crazy attached too early or it will turn out bad, I say from my own experiences.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Resonance said:


> :lol
> 
> Well there ya go then, just don't let her get all crazy attached too early or it will turn out bad, I say from my own experiences.


well our date is later on today. I have actually been on a first date with another girl last week, lets call her S, who is coming back from Mexico tomorrow.

I'll let you guys know how it goes....unless she kills me and cuts me into pieces


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wow. You don't know psycho lol.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

TBH sounds almost like she's trolling you because what she says sounds way too exaggerated to be taken seriously. I don't know a single girl that would be that intense so quickly or even say the things she says. If she is by any chance serious, I wouldn't call her psycho - just really intense.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/vaughan-1-1%2Fthis-is-what-crazy-looks-like


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

elvin jones said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/vaughan-1-1%2Fthis-is-what-crazy-looks-like


LOL


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Psycho : NO

Needy, Insecure, Clingy, Constantly requires attention : YES


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


I love Laina


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Education is failing our kids.


First thing I noticed was that grammar ...

... But anyway, I don't see how she can love the OP so much if they've only met in person once; definitely a lonely/shy girl.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Submother****inscribed! This will be good. She doesn't come off as psychotic, but she does come off as sounding like a 13 year old talking to her first crush. How old is she? If you end up in a very deep hole in her parents basement, let us know how many times she says "it puts the lotion on the skin!!".


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

She sounds young, and I agree it does sound like trolling. How can you go on so many dates with sa?


----------



## DESTINYLOVE1900 (Sep 16, 2012)

Still Waters said:


> Desperate,needy,dramatic and immature.


Yes but not phycho 
Pycho would be if she showed up at ur house


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


>


:clap


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> She sounds young, and I agree it does sound like trolling. How can you go on so many dates with sa?


no not a psycho dated her for a little more then 3 weeks


----------

